# [SOLVED] Computer stuck in an infinite loop of rebooting.



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was watching a bunch of Youtube video on my laptop until my battery went low. After that happened I just held the power button to turn off my computer. I didn't think much of it, because I had been doing that for a while. I woke up the next morning to find an error/BIOS/start up screen with an infinite loop. 

It displays the Dell logo and a progress bar, then quickly switches to a black screen with while letter as if you accessed safe mode or something. A message pops up that says the following:

_Intel (R) Rapid Storage Technology - Option ROM - 11.0.0.1204
Copyright (C) 2003-11 Intel Corporation. All Rights Reserved.

The operating system did not shut down cleanly.
Reconstructing Cache Metadata.
Please do not interrupt this process.

Reading Packed Metadata into memory...Done.
Processing Delta Log record...........0_

I was a bit confused when I first saw this so I did a couple of things. When I turned it on, I immediately tapped the F8 key to access safe mood, then tapped F12 for boot menu. Neither worked for me, just a continuation of this loop. Second I turned it off and held the Fn key and turned the laptop on while holding it, nothing worked. I unplugged the battery and charger, held the power button to get rid of the charge on it, and re attempted all of these. I unscrewed my laptop and unscrewed my hard drive and put it back in, that also did not work. I heard that clearing the CMOS might help, but the batter on the hard drive has a sticker that warns the warranty will void if it is removed. I ended up called Dell support and they asked me to repeat all of these steps, but to no avail. They ended up sending me a Windows 7 installation disk and saying that tomorrow morning (in 7 hours) they will call and tell me how to reinstall Windows. I don't understand how they can even work it, if I can't even access the boot menu or safe mode. 

Here is a video 

Error Message on Laptop "did not shut down cleanly" - YouTube

Here are my specs

Inspiron 17R SE 7720
Processor - I7-3610QM, 2.3, 45W, E1, P
Hard drive - 1T, S2, 5.4, 2.5, P11, 4K, ML500M


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer stuck in an infinite loop of rebooting.*

There is a hardware problem of some kind. It could be the hard drive, RAM or the motherboard. If the Computer is still under warranty, just follow Dell Supports lead and do whatever they want you to do. You will probably need to send it back to them. 
If it is out of warranty, then there are other things that can be done.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer stuck in an infinite loop of rebooting.*

Complete Model Number of the Dell?
If it's still under warranty, return to place of purchase or contact Dell.


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Computer stuck in an infinite loop of rebooting.*

The problem that scares me the most is I have some important documents I had no backed up yet, which if I send it in, I am guaranteed no return on.

Where would I be able to find the model number at?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer stuck in an infinite loop of rebooting.*

I would not even think about sending it back to Dell with anything on there you want.
You can boot to a Linux live cd and with a flash drive copy off any files or data this way:

Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer
Then I would tap F8 continuously only choose "Repair My Computer" and use cmd prompt make sure it point to "c" drive and run "chkdsk /r" on the hard drive. You need to allow it to mount the drive with a "y" or restart to do it with a "y" and that should fix everything.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Computer stuck in an infinite loop of rebooting.*

I concur with Rich-M on this; you need to get your Personal Data off that laptop BEFORE you send it to Dell. They will erase EVERYTHING FROM THE HARD DRIVE unless you specifically tell them not to, and they will often charge you to do so! That process is called DATA RECOVERY, and is NOT included in the Dell Warranty (though it used to be many years ago!). :facepalm:

If you can't figure out how to do it from the instructions Rich-M provided above, I strongly urge you to take it to your local Computer Pro to assist you. You can also take to Geek Squad in any Best Buy store; but their Data Recovery prices start at $225 and can go up to $40,000 or more depending on how quicky you need to get your stuff off. Rich-M's method can save you a bundle here--or if you have a Computer Tekkie friend who is willing to help you out. Might be worth a Starbucks Capuccino or two??

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Computer stuck in an infinite loop of rebooting.*

Thanks for the link to those instruction on how to back up some files from my drive. I read the instructions and they seem pretty easy to follow. Just burn application onto a CD, boot from CD, and then follow his commands. I have yet to try this though, so one thing that makes me nervous is will it boot from the CD automatically despite earlier being unable to access anything with the F keys or windows cd? I am going to try this tonight, but while I am burning that CD, if it doesn't boot up from the CD automatically, how can I force it to?

I talked to Dell earlier and they said a technician is going to come over, and replace the parts one by one to see which part is faulty. Then he will take that part (AKA probably my hard drive) and give me a new one. They told me to contact a local computer repair store to help retrieve the data, but most offer between 75+ which I can't afford for a while.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer stuck in an infinite loop of rebooting.*



> will it boot from the CD automatically despite earlier being unable to access anything with the F keys or windows cd


Restart the computer and press the *F12* Key. Here you can choose CD/DVD rom drive as *First Boot Device* for one time. You can also run the* Dell Diagnostics* on the HDD and Memory. 
Or you can boot into *Setup* (Bios) and go to *Boot Priority *and change CD/DVD to First Boot Device. _Save and Exit._


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Computer stuck in an infinite loop of rebooting.*

None of the keys work to boot up in safe mode, bios, settings, or the boot menu. No matter how fast I tap the keys, it automatically switches to that process.

UPDATE --

I contacted Dell and they told me that if I were to unscrew the caddy that holds the hard drive, and remove it from the computer (disconnect it) it would NOT void out my warranty. I removed it earlier, and loaded my computer without the drive and it popped up a menu, an actually menu! =)

So any ideas?


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Computer stuck in an infinite loop of rebooting.*

Sorry for double posting

Okay when I took out my drive it would display a few things, boot menu, BIOS, and this crtl+i drive options. I tried to change the boot order, changed some BIOS settings recommended to me from some people, no matter what I changed, when I plugged in my hard drive it immediately went to that reconstructing loop. I read somewhere that if I hit crtl+i on the drive options, and reset a ssd to non-raid it will allow me to boot up. Despite the warnings, I continued out of desperation. 

After that scary moment, I rebooting my computer so nicely see a boot menu at the first screen. I was happy, and continued on to come to a message that said there was no Operation System. I freaked out as if everything was gone, I then inserted the CD in panic and followed all of the persons steps. Luckily and thank God I finally found all of my saved documents. I am converting them into a few flash drives right now.

After that being said, the issue I have now is how can I redo that reset to non-raid. So I have my backed up files, but now my computer shows an entirely different screen menu that when the repair man comes in to replace parts, he might be confused as to the difference in what he and I should be looking for. So my final question to you is, how can I redo what I have just done or how can I fix my hard drive problem and return back to normal without having to replace any parts. Knowing that I can access the boot menu AND take out the hard drive if needed.


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Computer stuck in an infinite loop of rebooting.*

Lol I am asking to many confusing questions. Regarding this thread I know that my drive is broken, to recover files I can use an Ubuntu CD which is all I needed to know in the beginning. I have other concerns, but I am going to test some things and reformat my questioning a bit different in a different section of the forums. Thanks for all of your guy's/girl's help!


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Pete:
Sorry it's been a couple of days since I followed up with you. I camed down with a bad cold!

Couple of things:
#1: You never told us the result of the Dell Techncian visit out to your home?
#2: Your specs were a little abbreviated; and therefore I had to look them up to find out what's going on with your pariticular laptop. It looks really nice and condensed and all on your Posting; but that really did you a disservice as you will seen in #3.
#3: It appears that you have BOTH a 1TB Hard Drive AND a 32MB SSD solid state hard drive in that laptop--you never mentioned that fact!! This is where your problems are most likely coming from.

Since it sounds like you removed on of your 2 hard drives, and you now get a Boot Menu, you are backing up or have backed up all your Critical Personal information to external Flash drives. You DID NOT tell us which hard drive you removed--the 1TB HDD or the 32MB SSD drive. You'll need to let the Dell Technician know about this little jewel of information when he gets there so he doesn't spend hours spinning his wheels on your dime. [BTW, the correct nomenclature for moving data files to a flash drive is copying, backing up, or uploading; UNLESS you were using an actual Converting program on your data files first. Most people would only do this if they were converting PC files to be used on a Mac for instance].

So, I am now left to guess how your system is configured, precisely, so you can answer these questions if you have time. If the Dell Tech has already been out to your house and fixed everything; you probably already had this conversation with him and he got what he needed to know from you. Troubleshooting is much easier when you can have a f2f dialog with an acutal person not a chat box via keyboard....

Is your 32MB SSD the C: drive in your laptop? I mean by that is it the C: drive? As opposed to another drive letter, such as D:, E:, etc.? If it is, it's no surprise to me that it failed. I have been seeing a lot of newer laptops with SSD drives configured as their "C: boot drive", and this is BAD! The SSD technology is ONLY several years old, and is NOT a mature technology in my opinion. The Standard HDD technology is over 30 years old and is proven.:grin:
If your laptop was configured with the 1TB HDD as the C: boot drive, then that was ok, and it was just a random hard drive failure. Since your laptop is only like 1-1/2 yrs. old if that HDD failed that is unusualy, since they are designed to last 2-3 yrs. But, hey, I get them failed in here in as little as 2 weeks on a brand new laptop!

If your 1TB HDD was the Boot Drive, and the 32MB SSD drive was an auxiliary drive used for Data, Dell Diagnostics, or a Recovery Partition; then that's a fine configuration. However, since the SSD drives commonplace fail within 1-2 yrs.; it could be that your 2nd hard drive was keeping your BIOS from coming up and giving you a recognizable menu. When you troulbeshoot, you need to get *ALL* hard drives out of the picture, not just one! Now if you did do this ( I mean removing both hard drives) kudos to you, perhaps you forgot to tell us this particular step. As I said troubleshooting via keyboard is an inexact science at best! I did have a laptop configured like this *the 2nd option here*, and removing the Boot Hard Drive (Standard Technology) did not fix Boot Menu problem. It wasn't until I downloaded the Owners Manual and read through it that I found it was a dual-drive configuration. My Customer was very surprised because she didn't even know that! Once I removed the secondary SSD drive along with the Std. HDD; voila; the BIOS Boot Menu came back. Problem solved. :dance:

She wound up junking the laptop because she didn't want to replace the SSD drive and was mad at the the Sales Guy she bought it from didn't tell her it was setup this way. :angry:

So, Post back and let us know where you are in the process; about the Dell Tech., and if you got your Data backed up up ok. Finally, is the laptop working again or not?

BBJ


----------

